# PowerTABs Trade List



## Kevan (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, since we're screwed by "the man", I figured I'd start this thread.

-If you're willing to trade PowerTAB files, list what ya got here.
-*DO NOT** post actual files or links to them here.*
-Contact a member via PM or email, and BE F-ING POLITE, and PATIENT.
-If your list changes, PLEASE edit your original post and update your list.
-Listing Format: Band Name- "Song Name"

This should work alright but suggestions are always welcome.


I'll have to check the HDD on the PC, but the one I was working on last night:

Dire Straits- "Sultans Of Swing"

---


----------



## Nik (Dec 15, 2005)

I have hundreds of tabs and I'm not gonna sit down and type out the name of each 

So, as mentioned in the other thread, I have:

-Every single Dream Theater powertab made. If you need ANY DT song, give me a call.

-The few John Petrucci tabs that were made.

-A bunch of lessons (mostly shredding stuff)

-And I have a couple of the following:

Steve Vai
Joe Satriani
Al Di Meola 
Pink Floyd
Pain of Salvation
Symphony X
Yngwie Malmsteen
Liquid Tension Experiment
Alcatrazz
Iron Maiden
Deep Purple
Gary Moore
Rainbow

These are the artists for which I had enough tabs to create individual folders. There are many artists for which I have only one PT, so if you didn't see something listed above, still ask, I might have it.


----------



## Leon (Dec 15, 2005)

http://www.wildealien.com/powertab-list


----------



## Leon (Dec 15, 2005)

btw, i wouldn't mind hosting tabs for everyone *here*, if someone else would key me into how to make a directory accessible to everyone, sans 403 error.


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2005)

Just a heads up, talk it up, use email and PM, but do not post any PT's here, please. (Attach, link, or otherwise).


----------



## Kevan (Dec 15, 2005)

Nik said:


> I have hundreds of tabs and I'm not gonna sit down and type out the name of each.


Simply copy and paste the directory listing from each artist. It's pretty simple. Check out Leon's list for a fine example.
Otherwise, you'll get dozens of requests for files you don't have.

Chris- excellent point. We don't want SS.org in trouble. I'll update my original post.


----------



## Leon (Dec 15, 2005)

Chris said:


> Just a heads up, talk it up, use email and PM, but do not post any PT's here, please. (Attach, link, or otherwise).




listserv, anyone?


----------



## Leon (Dec 15, 2005)

Nik said:


> I have hundreds of tabs and I'm not gonna sit down and type out the name of each


it was pretty easy for me. in my linux terminal, in the directory with all the tabs, i typed...

ls *.ptb >> powertab-list


----------



## Nik (Dec 15, 2005)

Leon said:


> it was pretty easy for me. in my linux terminal, in the directory with all the tabs, i typed...
> 
> ls *.ptb >> powertab-list



Directions for how to do it in Linux don't really help me a whole lot  Yes, I am Microsoft livestock...


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 15, 2005)

I got everything that they had for Testament on PTA. \m/


----------



## Scott (Dec 15, 2005)

You could just download a bunch in bulk form off of a p2p program.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a shitload of Opeth, Cynic, Dream Theater, Necrophagist, Dillinger Escape Plan & Byazantine.

I also have some from Between The Buried and Me, Children of Bodom, Dimmu Borgir, Meshuggah, Watchtower & Spastic Ink.


----------



## Kevan (Dec 15, 2005)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Dec 15, 2005)

Those of you with BitTorrent...

http://ts.searching.com/torrent/253608/COMPLETE_GUITAR_PRO_SONGS_1_22000_FILES_JUNE_2003_zip

22,000 songs


----------



## Nik (Dec 15, 2005)

LordOVchaoS said:


> 22,000 songs



 

Those MPA guys would have a heart attack if they saw this post.


----------



## giannifive (Dec 16, 2005)

Instead of posting lists of *exactly* what he have here, and basically announcing ourselves to the bad guys, why don't we just include some brief information and PM each other to work out the details? Here's how it would work:

I'm a huge fan of Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, and John Petrucci. And I may just have tabs of some of their music, either tabbed up by independent people or by myself (i.e., not copied from the official music books).


----------



## Regor (Dec 16, 2005)

How about we go the other route... as in

Anybody have a tab for "XXX" by "YYY"?

(And if you do, PM the person and say yes)

That'd be the most efficent way of going about this. Instead of listing 1000s of songs that nobody cares about lol


----------



## Leon (Dec 16, 2005)

Regor said:


> How about we go the other route... as in
> 
> Anybody have a tab for "XXX" by "YYY"?
> 
> ...


good call!

as usual, the simplest answer is the best 

i guess, we might want to keep it all in one thread, so that we don't clutter up the boards.


----------



## giannifive (Dec 16, 2005)

Regor said:


> How about we go the other route... as in
> 
> Anybody have a tab for "XXX" by "YYY"?
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is a better idea, actually.

-J


----------



## Regor (Dec 16, 2005)

Hell, I say a new forum for it.

"Lessons Wanted"

Title the thread accordingly:

"Awake" by DT

Then someone PMs someone else. Because frankly, one gigantic thread with requests for songs would just be silly, cuz after a while, who is going to browse thru it?


----------



## Leon (Dec 16, 2005)

Regor said:


> Hell, I say a new forum for it.
> 
> "Lessons Wanted"
> 
> ...


sounds good to me, but i'm not sure if Chris would want something *that* dedicated to sharing files that are under legal attack.

perhaps we should all be on the lookout for another webforum that will be dedicated for this type of thing?


----------



## Regor (Dec 16, 2005)

Who said anything about sharing files?


I'm talking about "taking lessons from another forum member who knows how to play the song"


----------



## Kevan (Dec 16, 2005)

Good call, Rog.

Sorry guys. I was just trying to 'stick it to the man', and this was the first thing I thought of.  I think Rog's idea would work fine.

"WTT": Want to Trade TAB


----------



## Regor (Dec 16, 2005)

Just remember...

"Sharing lessons"


LMAO


----------



## Kevan (Dec 16, 2005)

Maybe it should be: 
"WTL: Want To Learn"


----------



## Leon (Dec 16, 2005)

it's a fine line, but if it's cool with Chris, i'm down for it.


----------



## Drew (Dec 16, 2005)

Did they shut down the power tab archive?  

I don't have much, actually, as I just switched computers. On my new one I have "Aenima" and PT's "The Sound of Muzak" (for a band audition - figured it was easier to learn 'em that way) and the Vai seven string demo. On my laptop (which, granted, could be tricky to transfer files from) I have a couple as well, but the onl thing that jumps out off the top of my head is Macalpine's "Tears of Sahara."

Oh, and i've got the first 8 or so notes transcribed for that tab of Rusty's "Under the Influence" solo I promised Kevan years ago.


----------



## FoxMustang (Dec 16, 2005)

For Windows people, here's a simple thing you can do to make a list of your tab files (assuming you have all your tab files dumped in one directory):

Open up a command prompt (Start->Run-> type "cmd" and hit Enter).
Go to the directory with all your tabs.
Use this command: "dir *.ptb /b > MyTabList.txt" (don't use the quotes, just the stuff in the quotes). Now you have a list of all the .ptb files in that directory in MyTabList.txt. If you want to include other filetypes in the list just keep adding them after *.ptb. Or use *.* to just save every filename.

Or you can make a batch file to do the same thing without the command prompt. Open up Notepad, copy/paste the command into it. Save it as MakeList.bat (or something, the .bat part is important), and make sure the "save as type" is set to "All Files" so Notepad doesn't put .txt on the end, and save it to your tabs directory. Now all you have to do it run the batch file and you're there.


----------



## Nik (Dec 16, 2005)

giannifive said:


> Instead of posting lists of *exactly* what he have here, and basically announcing ourselves to the bad guys, why don't we just include some brief information and PM each other to work out the details? Here's how it would work:
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, and John Petrucci. And I may just have tabs of some of their music, either tabbed up by independent people or by myself (i.e., not copied from the official music books).



You, sir, have taste 

There's actually no tab that I really want at the moment... Unless someone has secretly tabbed out "Wishful Thinking" by John Petrucci.... ?


----------



## SHREDDER (Dec 16, 2005)

If any one needs tabs, let me know.

I have approximately 20,000 tabs for POWER TAB

And

I have approximately 45,000 tabs For Guitar pro (versions 3/4 and 5)

ALL LESSONS OF COURSE


----------



## Nik (Dec 16, 2005)

Powertab is going to die 

The new guitar-pro can convert Powertab files into guitar-pro format. Meanwhile, powertab is down...


----------



## Drew (Dec 17, 2005)

the powertab archive is down - I think the site itself, for the porogram, is up.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 17, 2005)

Drew said:


> the powertab archive is down - I think the site itself, for the porogram, is up.



What's a porogram?


----------



## Nik (Dec 17, 2005)

The archive is what I meant.


----------



## Scott (Dec 17, 2005)

Anyone have "Invasion of the Ants"-On the Virg?


----------



## zak (Dec 17, 2005)

does any one have any Jag Panzer tabs? I never found any


----------



## Nik (Dec 18, 2005)

Does anyone have a tab for Steve Vai's "Incantations"? 

I just heard this song and I'm absolutely in love with it.


----------



## Sentient (Dec 19, 2005)

Nik said:


> The new guitar-pro can convert Powertab files into guitar-pro format.


Really? Wow, that's pretty cool, and yet another reason why I need to upgrade guitar-pro.


----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2005)

How about some Opeth? I've got Blackwater Park, In My Time of Need, and Windowpane, but I'd love some more.


----------



## Dormant (Dec 21, 2005)

I would love to *learn* some stuff off Alaska by Between The Buried and Me (All Bodies, Alaska, Croakies & Boatshoes, Selkies etc.) Perhaps some of the new Opeth Ghost Reveries (anything apart from Ghost of Perdition, Grand Conjuration,Isolation and Harlequin Forest). *Lessons* appreciated!


----------



## Nik (Dec 22, 2005)

SHREDDER said:


> If any one needs tabs, let me know.
> 
> I have approximately 20,000 tabs for POWER TAB
> 
> ...



Hey dude, I've been wanting to learn to play the blues during my few days off this winter, and while I've made some great progress, I'd appreciate if someone could share some blues lesson PTBs.

Thanks


----------



## Nik (Dec 24, 2005)

BASTARDS!!

They've even taken the classical music tabs from powertabs.net!!! What is the world coming to??

I've been wanting this one Bach song pretty bad...


----------



## Chris D (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey, can someone PM me if you have a good .ptb for Yngwie's "Far Beyond The Sun"?


----------



## eviltoaster (Dec 26, 2005)

look out in emule,theres a pack of all mysongbook tabs from 2004 or so


----------



## Chris D (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't use emule! 

[edit: S'okay, I found one...]


----------



## Donnie (Dec 28, 2005)

Does anybody happen to have all of Queensryche's "Operation Mindcrime" for Power Tab?

wurd


----------



## Drew (Dec 28, 2005)

Nik said:


> Hey dude, I've been wanting to learn to play the blues during my few days off this winter, and while I've made some great progress, I'd appreciate if someone could share some blues lesson PTBs.
> 
> Thanks




Fuck, dude, I don't have anything on my computer, but I'd be more than willing to transcribe some Albert King or Howlin' Wolf for you - I've been meaning to anyway. Though, frankly, especially with King it's really worth doing it yourself simply because SO much of what makes his solos is the infinite variations he can put into a repeated bent note. 

Check out his tune "Personal Manager" and see if you can work out that solo.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 28, 2005)

Can someone PM me if they've got the ptb to Nevermore's "My Acid Words"? We're talking about playing it...


----------



## Nik (Dec 28, 2005)

Drew said:


> Fuck, dude, I don't have anything on my computer, but I'd be more than willing to transcribe some Albert King or Howlin' Wolf for you - I've been meaning to anyway. Though, frankly, especially with King it's really worth doing it yourself simply because SO much of what makes his solos is the infinite variations he can put into a repeated bent note.
> 
> Check out his tune "Personal Manager" and see if you can work out that solo.



Nah dude, I don't want to learn actual songs, just to do blues improv.

I have improved over the last week. There was a whole bunch of GP blues lesson files, some really helpful, some real crap. Thanks though


----------



## Chris D (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Nik, try this site...

http://www.blueslessons.net/eindex.htm


----------



## Nik (Dec 29, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> Hey Nik, try this site...
> 
> http://www.blueslessons.net/eindex.htm



Thanks man, I appreciate it  

This is the kinda stuff I've been needing...


----------



## Allen Garrow (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey guys,,, I've been hiding in a cave eating berries and shittin' in a pickle jar apparently for months,,lol. What exactly is going on with power tabs?

~A


----------



## Lankles (Dec 30, 2005)

Sheet music publishers want money. They are deeply hurt that people could work out how to play songs without paying them.


----------



## Drew (Dec 30, 2005)

Nik said:


> Nah dude, I don't want to learn actual songs, just to do blues improv.
> 
> I have improved over the last week. There was a whole bunch of GP blues lesson files, some really helpful, some real crap. Thanks though



Well, yeah, but by learning a few solos by other guys, you can learn a LOT about how they put the solos together, as well as pick up a few new licks. I'd never play someone else's blues solo note-for-note because frankly I'd find that boring, and kinda cheap. But, I learned a tremendous amount when I worked out most of King's lead on this a couple years back. 

Besides, I'm not kidding when I say that SO much of his playing is in his control of his bends, and seeing 6b8-6b8-6b8-6b8 on a tab doesn't really tell you a thing unless you go and listen to what he's doing. 

Seriously, I can't recommend strongly enough learning solos by some of the earlier pionees in electric blues if you want to grow as a blues player, because learning blues licks and thinking in terms of chord tones will only take you so far - it's as much how you put the solos together as what notes you actually play, and you can only learn that by looking at the bigger picture. This is far and away more true of blues than any other style (with jazz as a possible exeption)


----------



## Regor (Dec 30, 2005)

Would anyone like to 'teach me' how to play the clean beginning part to 'Last In Line' by Dio? I'd really like to 'learn' it.


----------



## Naren (Dec 30, 2005)

Regor said:


> Would anyone like to 'teach me' how to play the clean beginning part to 'Last In Line' by Dio? I'd really like to 'learn' it.



I know how to play that.  

"We're the last in line!" (singing in my Dio voice)


----------



## Nik (Dec 30, 2005)

Drew said:


> Well, yeah, but by learning a few solos by other guys, you can learn a LOT about how they put the solos together, as well as pick up a few new licks. I'd never play someone else's blues solo note-for-note because frankly I'd find that boring, and kinda cheap. But, I learned a tremendous amount when I worked out most of King's lead on this a couple years back.
> 
> Besides, I'm not kidding when I say that SO much of his playing is in his control of his bends, and seeing 6b8-6b8-6b8-6b8 on a tab doesn't really tell you a thing unless you go and listen to what he's doing.
> 
> Seriously, I can't recommend strongly enough learning solos by some of the earlier pionees in electric blues if you want to grow as a blues player, because learning blues licks and thinking in terms of chord tones will only take you so far - it's as much how you put the solos together as what notes you actually play, and you can only learn that by looking at the bigger picture. This is far and away more true of blues than any other style (with jazz as a possible exeption)



Cool, thanks man. I'm gonna go grab some tabs off of mysongbook.com (they still haven't brought that one down)....


----------



## Chris D (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone got a good .ptb for SRV's Texas Flood?


----------

